

Users lash out at Reddit boss for 'deleting' posts on hubby’s lawsuit - notsony
http://nypost.com/2015/03/18/users-lash-out-at-reddit-boss-for-deleting-posts-on-hubbys-lawsuit/

======
Someone1234
I've just stopped visiting Reddit. I used to spend all day every day on the
site, and now I visit once a day and post extremely infrequently (I have two
100K+ karma accounts, to give you an idea of how once active I was).

Reddit used to be a site for fairly intelligent discussion mixed in with some
humour and memes for good measure (I am talking back in the pre /r/Reddit.com
era), then the discussion slowly got worse and worse, and in recent times the
bigots have moved in and the site is now intolerable.

I could live with the lower quality discussions but the bigotry is hard to
stand. It also spreads like a virus into other subs and into the comment
sections, and now you cannot read anything without seeing a race/gender/fat
people/disabled people/etc "joke." Ick.

Then on top of that you have what can only be called "hate subs." These are
places that exist only to bully and harass. They take pictures of members of
the public to mock and victimized, several of which have tried to complain or
hurt themselves, but nothing has changed.

Sorry, but it isn't a site for me. I don't like bullying and bigotry which is
what Reddit has turned into through and through.

------
paulhauggis
"Reddit is known as a democratic site run by its users where free speech is
sacrosanct. The more votes a story gets, the more likely it will be posted on
a front page."

It's an example of why direct Democracy doesn't work. Anything that is even
slightly against the extreme-left majority is down voted and ignored.

The average Redditor probably loves this...until the same thing happens to
them.

~~~
DanBC
Reddit is not an "extreme left" site. I'm a bit confused how anyone who's
spent any time on Reddit could come to that conclusion.

~~~
paulhauggis
I guess if you change the definition of "extreme left", you might have a
point. But otherwise, just look here:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/politics](http://www.reddit.com/r/politics)

The headlines are all about: Evil Republicans, Capitalism and how the
government should be paying for Healthcare, Employment, and a basic income.
There is no middle ground, everything is shown from one, extreme, biased,
view.

The comments show even more evidence of this.

~~~
itsybitsycoder
Wanting publish healthcare is "extreme left"? Isn't the US pretty much the
only first-world country that doesn't have it yet?

~~~
droidist2
Single payer healthcare? No, only a handful of countries have it (Canada, the
UK, a couple others). The majority of first world countries have a mix and
public and private.

~~~
itsybitsycoder
Canada and the UK have a mix of public and private healthcare available as
well... having public health care doesn't necessarily preclude private
healthcare.

I guess I was caught up on the distinction between "government paying for
everything" (single-payer) and public healthcare, which most developed nations
besides the US do have.
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Publicly_funded_health_care#Var...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Publicly_funded_health_care#Varieties_of_public_systems))
I'm in BC which is apparently the only province to not have single-payer.
Instead we make mandatory insurance payments that are adjusted based on
income.

In a "left vs right" context though I'm not sure there is much of a practical
difference between public health and single-payer health. Either you give a
government-determined amount of money to the government who passes it on to
the healthcare system, or the government requires you to give a government-
determined amount of money to the healthcare system directly. I would imagine
any conservative against one would be against the other? What am I missing
that single-payer health care is considered so crazy left wing?

~~~
droidist2
> Most developed countries, with the exception of the United States, have
> partially or fully publicly funded health systems.

I don't think this line from the article is correct, unless it was written
before the Affordable Care Act (Obamacare)? Doesn't the US have partially
publicly funded healthcare? Of course conservatives don't like this, but
they'd be way unhappier with something more extreme like single-payer or
socialized medicine.

------
DanBC
And while they're deleting those posts people are free to repost images of
vulnerable users, with added sexualised language, and send pms telling those
vulnerable people to kill themselves.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9233996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9233996)

~~~
doctorshady
As reprehensible as that sort of thing is, I think Reddit's admins are just
trying to live up to it's claims of offering free speech. Or at least free
until the press hates them or someone threatens legal action.

